# Specialized S-Works crankset on a regular 73mm threaded BSA frame?



## pxx (Mar 25, 2008)

First of all, sorry for yet another crankset thread, but I still haven't found a definite answer for this one.

I've got a 2007 Epic S-Works with a regular 73mm BSA BB shell. I would like to run the Spez S-Works cranks on it, but they seem to be made only for BB30 and Spez's own 84.5mm system, as pointed out in several threads here too. In one thread, one says this is impossible, and on another it's said that it should be possible. For example, here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=666023. So, I just would like to be sure about this.

From "Crankset recommendations" thread I found the following Cannondale adaptor for fitting their BB30 cranks into a standard 68/73mm BSA threaded shell:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP094
I wonder if one could use that one with the Spez cranks? As Spez cranks have half of the axle permanently fitted into both arms, one would have to use just the adaptor cups and bearings. Then we get into next problem - whether the Spez axle is long enough. I wouldn't be so sure about that one. Can anyone confirm this? I guess it wouldn't be of any use trying to add an extra bit of axle, like Lightning are doing with their crankset..? Sounds like a bad idea to me, trying that by myself 

If any of this isn't possible, I guess I'll have to go with RF Next SL or Cannondale Hollowgram SI SL. Quite bloody expensive though. Mm, and I'd be using a 104/64 spider with 36/24 TA rings that I already have. If this'd be of any importance 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

expensive - but it might work :thumbsup:

good luck


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

Just a note - have you considered the lightning cranks? I have two S works bikes with Specialized S-works carbon cranks and two S works with Carbon Lightnings. All are press in, have interchangeable spiders, light and stiff. I can't tell a noticeable difference when riding really (the lightnings a a bit lighter). The lightnings cost a bit more, but are available to fit your 73mm BSA shell.



pxx said:


> First of all, sorry for yet another crankset thread, but I still haven't found a definite answer for this one.
> 
> I've got a 2007 Epic S-Works with a regular 73mm BSA BB shell. I would like to run the Spez S-Works cranks on it, but they seem to be made only for BB30 and Spez's own 84.5mm system, as pointed out in several threads here too. In one thread, one says this is impossible, and on another it's said that it should be possible. For example, here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=666023. So, I just would like to be sure about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## pxx (Mar 25, 2008)

diver160651 said:


> Just a note - have you considered the lightning cranks?


Yes I have, and I even own one set. I just don't like them that much, compared to S-Works set that I've tried at my LBS. Road version there only though. The LBS was supposed to get a mountain crankset two weeks ago, but it still hasn't arrived. We are planning to do some measuring and testing whether the axle could be long enough.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

pxx said:


> Specialized S-Works crankset on a regular 73mm threaded BSA frame?


No. I researched this thoroughly since they cost half what Lightnings do. S-Works cranks have a shorter axle that only works on narrower BB shells like BB30 and Specialized's weird size.
For a regular 68, 73, or press fit 92mm shell you need to get Lightnings.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmm.. Specialized's BB width is 83mm correct? and a normal 68mm with BB cups installed is 90mm? and with a 68mm you need 3 2.5mm spacers. If you take out all the spacers that leaves you with a 82.5mm bb width with cups isntalled. So maybe one of those Zipp Bottom brackets with a .5mm spacer on the driveside would work with Specialized cranks?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

this morning i installed a Sworks with ZIPP BB30 cups on a 68mm shell english

no spacers installed , only wave washer on drive side 


with a 73 mm spacer i cannot be able to do it


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello how much euro is a S-works XX-crankset in europa and how much do the Zipp cups cost.

Looks like an nice upgrade for my hartail with 68mm. bottombracket.

Greetings and thanks in advance


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i paid 60 euro the ZIPP cups , including bearings BB30 anc covers , as on scale .
included too the tool for the cups , similar to TL35 Shimano but different teeth.

bought in a italian online shop

i have another triple Sworks crankset here , 175mm, if you need


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry my sponser is an specialized dealer, so when I buy crankset I'll go to him.

Greetings


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i want a sponsor too , not my bank account only ..... :-(


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

eliflap said:


> this morning i installed a Sworks with ZIPP BB30 cups on a 68mm shell english
> 
> no spacers installed , only wave washer on drive side
> 
> with a 73 mm spacer i cannot be able to do it


So using S-Works cranks,Zipp cups and no spacers - does this change the chainline ( 5mm narrower) or does it stay the same? Thanks for posting the pics on this eliflap.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

xc71 said:


> So using S-Works cranks,Zipp cups and no spacers - does this change the chainline ( 5mm narrower) or does it stay the same? Thanks for posting the pics on this eliflap.


Spacers yes or not does not have any influence on chainline


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

Eli,
Have you tried a specialized crankset on any of your cannondales?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

No. 'cause i have only one Cannondale now , my naked Scalpel


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Broseph said:


> Eli,
> Have you tried an S-Works crankset on any of your cannondales?


The S-Works crank will work with any BB30 frame.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> The S-Works crank will work with any BB30 frame.


not true, the spec mtn cranks are designed for a ~84mm shell, most BB30 frames are 68 or 73mm.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

From Specialized site:
"_Fits:
- Specialized frames with 84.5mm OSBB
- All frames with 73mm BB30_"


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

just another note on the new Sworks cranks.

i just tore down one of our new '11 Sworks Epics to weigh all the parts and start tuning/building for next year.

the new cranks have an added feature (at least the ones that come with the Epic do). there is a black anodized aluminum ring/spacer between the drive side crank arm and the seal/spacer that goes against the BB bearing.

this new ring (it is 16g) looks to me to be Speccy's fix for the chain getting dropped and stuck between the cranks and the BB area of the frame. the past two years if you were running a 2x setup on the front, dropping a chain between the cranks and the BB area created a very sticky situation (as in your chain is effing stuck and isn't gonna come out!)

i am glad for this new piece, but am going to tune it down to a bit lighter weight.

downside: 3.42mm added to crank width and probably the Q factor


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

whybotherme said:


> just another note on the new Sworks cranks.
> 
> i just tore down one of our new '11 Sworks Epics to weigh all the parts and start tuning/building for next year.
> 
> ...


With the axle bolted together, would you happen to know the total axle length on the new 2011 cranks.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

xc71 said:


> With the axle bolted together, would you happen to know the total axle length on the new 2011 cranks.


i will try to get them measured up tonight and update.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

whybotherme said:


> i will try to get them measured up tonight and update.


Great. Thanks


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

Can anyone confirm that the S-works double uses the 110/74 bcd? Why is Specialized so secretive about this info? Maybe they don't want you to use aftermarket rings.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Any Lightning spider will work on the S-Works crank. That means there's LOTS of options. I think Spesh sells'em w/o spider.


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

Gone is the wider bb of the epic SWorks for 2011 the spacer allows the cranks to be mounted on standard bb30 width, not for chain suck. Take the spacer out snd the cranks work on 2010 SWorks epics



whybotherme said:


> just another note on the new Sworks cranks.
> 
> i just tore down one of our new '11 Sworks Epics to weigh all the parts and start tuning/building for next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

xc71 said:


> With the axle bolted together, would you happen to know the total axle length on the new 2011 cranks.


with no spacers or spring the axle width i measure is 3.575" or 90.8mm


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

diver160651 said:


> Gone is the wider bb of the epic SWorks for 2011 the spacer allows the cranks to be mounted on standard bb30 width, not for chain suck. Take the spacer out snd the cranks work on 2010 SWorks epics


okay... i can see how this is partially true. the spacer seems to be doing the job you describe.

HOWEVER... the spacer diameter and geometry is such that it is the 6.2cm in diameter and protects from having the chain get between the BB shell/frame and the inside of the crank spider (a known issue on the 2010 and 2009 frames with a 2x setup). if it was ONLY a spacer, it wouldn't be as big as the BB area on the bike.

i have modeled the changes to this part, unfortunately i was only able to shave 6 grams or so off of it.


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

I too have been trying to find an answer for my frame. If someone knows it would be greatly appreciated.

I have an Aluminum 2010 Scalpel with the 68 bb30 bottom bracket. Which if any Specialized cranks will fit it? For the weight to price it seems like one of the best options if it fits. I tried to research it, but with the different sizes and what everyone is saying, I did not want to buy the wrong thing.

Can I use a road Specialized crank with a different spider or their mountain crank or neither? I don't mind running a double or triple, not too picky.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the measurement whybotherme.This is looking promising for 68mm threaded BB.I took some measurements from my Ibis and got a total width of 95.5mm which includes BB, three 2.5mm spacers and the XTR cups.By removing one DS spacer and one non DS spacer its 90.5mm.With whybotherme's measurement of 90.8 this should work or I'm I missing something? Eliflap solved the 30mm axle issue with the Zipp cups.
Eliflap - could you give us the total width of the Zipp cups and the bottom bracket from the bike you have the S-Works cranks installed on.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

xc71 said:


> Thanks for the measurement whybotherme.This is looking promising for 68mm threaded BB.I took some measurements from my Ibis and got a total width of 95.5mm which includes BB, three 2.5mm spacers and the XTR cups.By removing one DS spacer and one non DS spacer its 90.5mm.With whybotherme's measurement of 90.8 this should work or I'm I missing something? Eliflap solved the 30mm axle issue with the Zipp cups.
> Eliflap - could you give us the total width of the Zipp cups and the bottom bracket from the bike you have the S-Works cranks installed on.


my guess... you would want to remove at least one more spacer so that you could use the wave spring on one side that comes with the cranks. this is the method that Lightning/Speccy use to preload the bearings and remove end-play.


----------



## jmcgrew (Apr 24, 2008)

eliflap said:


> this morning i installed a Sworks with ZIPP BB30 cups on a 68mm shell english
> 
> no spacers installed , only wave washer on drive side
> 
> with a 73 mm spacer i cannot be able to do it


Where did you get your Zipp BB. From what I saw they are $150, is this sound right?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

jmcgrew said:


> Where did you get your Zipp BB. From what I saw they are $150, is this sound right?


Do a search. I found several places in the US selling these. You should be able find these for $109.00 US.


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

any specialized shop guys here? I have some 175's on order and I'm curious when they will be available. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

You can also use this bottom bracket with a 68mm threaded BB.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

jmcgrew said:


> Where did you get your Zipp BB. From what I saw they are $150, is this sound right?


I paid 60 euro here in italy


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.rotorbikeusa.com/products/bsa_bottom_bracket.html
That BB should also work.


----------



## norty_mtb (Oct 23, 2007)

743power said:


> any specialized shop guys here? I have some 175's on order and I'm curious when they will be available. Thanks!


743power,
I was at the Specialized reps the other day picking up my frameset and the business site showed late April/early May for 175's. 170 and 180 are in stock. But of course this can change, sooner or later. I'm waiting on a set as well so I will keep you updated if I hear anything. Until then I'll have to find an alternative.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

So I can install these cranks on my Fisher X-Caliber using the Rotor or Zipp BB? I really want these and the Lightnings are to expensive. Can I run this with a single chainring as well?


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

xc71 said:


> Thanks for the measurement whybotherme.This is looking promising for 68mm threaded BB.I took some measurements from my Ibis and got a total width of 95.5mm which includes BB, three 2.5mm spacers and the XTR cups.By removing one DS spacer and one non DS spacer its 90.5mm.With whybotherme's measurement of 90.8 this should work or I'm I missing something? Eliflap solved the 30mm axle issue with the Zipp cups.
> Eliflap - could you give us the total width of the Zipp cups and the bottom bracket from the bike you have the S-Works cranks installed on.


What about if your BB width is 73mm? What can you do in this situation?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Phil335 said:


> What about if your BB width is 73mm? What can you do in this situation?


These won't work on a 73mm BB. I wanted to put these on my Spark RC & took some measurements - no go.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm getting close to trying these on my Ibis ( 68mm BB). Can I assume all threaded BB once installed would have the same measurement from the outside of one cup to the other cup. I'm looking for the narrowest possible set up. The Rotor & Zipp cups look about the same width ( the external part only) but the Hive cups look thinner? Does anyone have any experience with this.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

xc71 said:


> I'm getting close to trying these on my Ibis ( 68mm BB). Can I assume all threaded BB once installed would have the same measurement from the outside of one cup to the other cup. I'm looking for the narrowest possible set up. The Rotor & Zipp cups look about the same width ( the external part only) but the Hive cups look thinner? Does anyone have any experience with this.


Eliflap used the Zipp cups on his 68mm BB and I THINK he said it was 93.5mm. I have a 73mm BB on my Fisher 29er and I couldn't do it because it would have been 98-99mm. It would have not fit right. I would use the Rotor BB. They offer a nice ceramic one. The Hive one uses a different mounting tool from what I have read. There is a guy selling hollowgram cranks in the classifieds that was using the Hive cups. PM him and ask what he thought.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=60344&cat=12


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Phil335 said:


> The Hive one uses a different mounting tool from what I have read. There is a guy selling hollowgram cranks in the classifieds that was using the Hive cups. PM him and ask what he thought.


I am using the "the Hive" BB and have already posted that they work with 68mm. They do not with 73mm and that shouldn't be a surprise. Considering that the Zipp BB works with the same restrictions it's safe to assume they have the same dimensions, otherwise they wouldn't. I would also assume the Rotor ones work but I haven't heard of anyone reporting success. The Hive's BB requires a 12pt 1 3/4" socket or their inexpensive tool for installation. It's no big deal and their BB is pretty cost effective so long as you like silver.  I had to grind very slightly on one of my granny rings because of the tight clearance of the Hive's BB. That shouldn't deter anyone from considering it, though.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

So, I understand that these s-works cranks work on a standard 68mm frame with a different bottom bracket.

Are the cannondale hollowgrams similar, meaning all that you need to run them on a 
68mm frame is a different bottom bracket? I heard you might need a different spindle too.

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

bikerboyj17 said:


> So, I understand that these s-works cranks work on a standard 68mm frame with a different bottom bracket.
> 
> Are the cannondale hollowgrams similar, meaning all that you need to run them on a
> 68mm frame is a different bottom bracket? I heard you might need a different spindle too.
> ...


it's me , of course :thumbsup:

following pics :

a 68mm frame with THM Clavicula cups BB30 and a Hollowgram spindle

( stock part , 132mm lengh )

results : it do not work as in pic 1 and 2 , need to be machined to remove left lip as last pic


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

bikerboyj17 said:


> So, I understand that these s-works cranks work on a standard 68mm frame with a different bottom bracket.
> 
> Are the cannondale hollowgrams similar, meaning all that you need to run them on a
> 68mm frame is a different bottom bracket? I heard you might need a different spindle too.
> ...


to continue my tale , i decided to install a Cannondale SI Carbon BB30

removing the black preload big screw


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks, I understand now!

One more question about the s-works cranks. Are the road and mountain bike arms the same?

Could I buy a road version of the cranks (seem more available on ebay) and sell the rings and spider, then install a 104/64 triple spider?

Thanks


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

bikerboyj17 said:


> Thanks, I understand now!
> 
> One more question about the s-works cranks. Are the road and mountain bike arms the same?
> 
> ...


ALREADY TRIED ...:nono: :nono: ... on my wallet 

crankarms are the same , but laced to a shorter spindle ... so installed in a mtb frame , arms are hitting chainstays ...

in dimension i have not cheched , but Hollowgram has a 104 mm spindle for road , 132 for mtb, guessing same for Specialized versions...


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

eliflap said:


> ALREADY TRIED ...:nono: :nono: ... on my wallet
> 
> crankarms are the same , but laced to a shorter spindle ... so installed in a mtb frame , arms are hitting chainstays ...
> 
> in dimension i have not cheched , but Hollowgram has a 104 mm spindle for road , 132 for mtb, guessing same for Specialized versions...


I found a 122mm spindle online for the Hollowgram. Would that allow me to use the Hollowgram Cranks on my 73mm BB?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Phil335 said:


> I found a 122mm spindle online for the Hollowgram. Would that allow me to use the Hollowgram Cranks on my 73mm BB?


mmmmmm ... a 122 mm is the shorter available ...

i have it on my Scalpel , but it has 68mm BB30 and i have integrated spider/chainrings

maybe you can have success with 132 mm with no lip ... but you have to try


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

eliflap said:


> mmmmmm ... a 122 mm is the shorter available ...
> 
> i have it on my Scalpel , but it has 68mm BB30 and i have integrated spider/chainrings
> 
> maybe you can have success with 132 mm with no lip ... but you have to try


Thats exactly the same crank I'm speaking of in your picture. I thought that I couldn't do it because I have a 73mm BB. Could I use a Hollowgram crankset instead of the Specialized? The Lightning cranks are way to expensive.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

a Lightning can work

it was born for 68 or 73mm BB shell , with external cups 

here istalled on a BB30 frame , 73mm shell . with spacers on spindle to avoid lateral movements , of course on both sides.

so imagine your frame with cups instead of my spacers ...and it works 

for your question about Hollowgram on 132mm spindle : never tried so i cannot reply . sorry.

probably can work , but only trying you can have your answer


----------



## N2B (Jul 30, 2009)

hmm, Im just reading alot of numbers in this thread  but could I use specilaized cranks on my superfly 100 or not ?!


----------



## jmcgrew (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok. So maybe I'm missing something. I have a 68mm bb, non BB30. I have a pair of S-Works cranks, 170mm. I purchased the Hive BB and installed it. Went to place the cranks in and they come up WAY short. like at 5/8 of an inch. Did specialized make different length of spindles?


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

jmcgrew said:


> Ok. So maybe I'm missing something. I have a 68mm bb, non BB30. I have a pair of S-Works cranks, 170mm. I purchased the Hive BB and installed it. Went to place the cranks in and they come up WAY short. like at 5/8 of an inch. Did specialized make different length of spindles?


What kind of bike? What year are the Specialized Cranks? If they were to short on yours then that means they probably would work on my 73mm BB. Did you use any spacers? I think you are supposed to.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

N2B said:


> hmm, Im just reading alot of numbers in this thread  but could I use specilaized cranks on my superfly 100 or not ?!


What size BB do you have? 68mm yes, 73mm no. Someone else on here said he tried with the Hive cups and the were short on his 68mm BB which gives me hope for my project to install the Specialized cranks on my Fisher 29er as well.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

jmcgrew said:


> Ok. So maybe I'm missing something. I have a 68mm bb, non BB30. I have a pair of S-Works cranks, 170mm. I purchased the Hive BB and installed it. Went to place the cranks in and they come up WAY short. like at 5/8 of an inch. Did specialized make different length of spindles?


Sure to have a mtb crank , not a road one ?


----------



## jmcgrew (Apr 24, 2008)

Phil335 said:


> What kind of bike? What year are the Specialized Cranks? If they were to short on yours then that means they probably would work on my 73mm BB. Did you use any spacers? I think you are supposed to.


The bike is actually a Specialized allez road bike. I am not sure the year of the cranks, but They are not new. They have the "specialized" down the side of them. I'm pretty sure that if they are 5/8th of an inch to short on my 68mm there is no way they would work with a 73mm. 
No spacers were added because they wont even fit without spacers. When I put them together the two spindles won't even touch.

I can only see these working on a specialized OSBB or BB30 Frame. I am going to assume they older cranks don't work with this method.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Not a question of BB shell ....

Road spindle is too short


----------



## N2B (Jul 30, 2009)

Phil335 said:


> What size BB do you have? 68mm yes, 73mm no. Someone else on here said he tried with the Hive cups and the were short on his 68mm BB which gives me hope for my project to install the Specialized cranks on my Fisher 29er as well.


BB95


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

jmcgrew said:


> Ok. So maybe I'm missing something. I have a 68mm bb, non BB30. I have a pair of S-Works cranks, 170mm. I purchased the Hive BB and installed it. Went to place the cranks in and they come up WAY short. like at 5/8 of an inch. Did specialized make different length of spindles?


Whats the total length of your spindle?
Also what is the measurement from the outside to outside in the Hive cups installed and tightened down?


----------



## utah joe (Sep 16, 2008)

Bringing this thread back since I was looking into crankset options for my scalpel 29er that I ordered.

I found this

http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/english-new/assets/pdf/Bottom-Bracket---Oversized-MTB-Bottom-Bracket.pdf

According to the chart. the 2011 epic has a 73mm bb shell, as does the scalpel 29er. So the sworks crankset from the epic should work no?


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

Yo Utah. Are you trying to put the sworks on a bb30 scalpel or a threaded 73 frame?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

If its BB30 it may work taking into account chain stay clearance etc.
If its 73mm threaded then its a no go, axle is only 90.7mm.


----------



## utah joe (Sep 16, 2008)

743power said:


> Yo Utah. Are you trying to put the sworks on a bb30 scalpel or a threaded 73 frame?


would be a bb30 scalpel...which as I said...as far as I can tell from interwebs information is not threaded and 73mm wide. So looking at the spec. chart and, it seems like the sizes are the same...both 73mm, bb30.. notwithstanding the chain stay clearance which could very well cause an issue


----------



## homey2 (Apr 6, 2006)

If you have a 73mm threaded, can you use a bottom bracket facing tool to take off 2.5mm on each side? There seems to be enough clearance on my frame and I'm thinking the aluminum would machine easily.


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Who said it would not work? 

I just finished assembling a s-works crankset on my BB92 frame!

Who wants to guess how i did it?  

I'll come up with some pics later!!


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

damond said:


> Who said it would not work?
> 
> I just finished assembling a s-works crankset on my BB92 frame!
> 
> ...


I would be interested in seeing pics and knowing what you did to get it to fit.


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok so basically what i wanted was to try to fit this cranks on my Ghost Rt Lector frame with BB92 BB shell!

I measured the frame BB shell width with the pressfit BB assembled and it was 96.5mm.

Then i measured the crankset axle and it was 91.5mm width. So the only way i could do it was to make a 5mm spacer that was assembled between the two parts of the crank axle.

It turned out something like this










Which fits the crankset axle perfectly!










Now i have the axle width that i needed. 1 out of 2 problems were solved!



















Since Shimano used their standart 24mm axle diameter and this crankset uses a 30mm axle i had to use a pressfit BB from THM with 41x30mm bearings.

The crankset fits perfectly, just need a 2mm spacer on the non drive side crank because i made all the measurements with a Shimano pressfit BB and the THM BB is 2mm narrower. Anyway, also the THM cranks have to use these 2mm spacer because it's axle is also 96.5mm width, only the BB from THM is narrower than "usual".




























As you can see, it's possible to get it done! :thumbsup:

Cheers!

David


----------



## mucky (Dec 17, 2010)

damond said:


> As you can see, it's possible to get it done! :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> David


I would say this is not possible for the average person.

With the ability to machine any part you need, anything is possible.


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

I did not make the piece by myself. I just had to think how i could make this work and make all the measurement. Then i asked a milling cutter operator to make it!

I would rather say... "with the ability to think, anything is possible" 

Cheers!

David


----------



## mucky (Dec 17, 2010)

damond said:


> I did not make the piece by myself. I just had to think how i could make this work and make all the measurement. Then i asked a milling cutter operator to make it!
> 
> I would rather say... "with the ability to think, anything is possible"
> 
> ...


I didn't assume you machined the part yourself, although you may have. I was thinking of cost and trying to find a machine shop that would actually do something like this. Like I said, with the ability to machine any part, it's possible. It's just not practical for the average person. I don't know of any machine shop within 25 miles of me. Nor would I pay a lot to have something like this done. I could see $25, but no more, and then I would have to hunt down a shop that would actually make a piece this small.

With that said, well done.

What did that spacer cost you?


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

damond said:


> Ok so basically what i wanted was to try to fit this cranks on my Ghost Rt Lector frame with BB92 BB shell!
> 
> I measured the frame BB shell width with the pressfit BB assembled and it was 96.5mm.
> 
> ...


I know you used THM cups, but where did you get them? I am in the US and can't seem to find any of the bb92 to bb30 cups. I did however find this thread on weight weenies 
Weight Weenies • View topic - BB92 to BB30?

It had some very nice looking integrated cup/bearings towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

damond said:


> I did not make the piece by myself. I just had to think how i could make this work and make all the measurement. Then i asked a milling cutter operator to make it!
> 
> I would rather say... "with the ability to think, anything is possible"
> 
> ...


I would also like to know the price of this spacer. To make my S-Works cranks work on my 73mm threaded BB I got a quote to make the same 5mm spacer from a machinist. He told me it could take up to a day & CNC machine time was $275.00 per hour. Could get a set or two of THM Clav. cranks for that price.Also what year are your cranks, as I'm suprised the axle is that wide. My 2011 MTB are 90.7mm.


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Slim83 said:


> I know you used THM cups, but where did you get them? I am in the US and can't seem to find any of the bb92 to bb30 cups. I did however find this thread on weight weenies
> Weight Weenies • View topic - BB92 to BB30?
> 
> It had some very nice looking integrated cup/bearings towards the bottom of the page.


I got the cups from a shop who is a THM dealer here in Portugal. I know that R2-bike uses to ship to US too so you can get it from them too.

Anyway i know that Rotor and Lightning have similar cups so it might be easier to you to get one of these?

I paid 60€ (around $80USD) which is not that much considering the kind of work that it is and the time it took to be made.

xc71 my cranks are from 2010. The axle width is 91.5mm but Specialized keeps changing something on them every year so i'm not surprised that yours have that dimension.

Cheers!

David


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

well done David


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

eliflap said:


> this morning i installed a Sworks with ZIPP BB30 cups on a 68mm shell english
> 
> no spacers installed , only wave washer on drive side
> 
> ...


Which spider is that?


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Would love to have an option for a 73mm shell today for a Tallboy CC...


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm running the road Specialized Fact S Works cranks on my 2011 Yeti ASR5 Carbon (73mm BSA) with Zipp Vuma Quad bottom bracket cups/bearings, a custom 25mm Hirth extension from Experimental Prototype (Mattias Hellore) and a custom made Ti bolt.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Lucky you. Anyone wanting to sell their 5mm Hirth extension, please PM me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

